# plant cleaning/disinfecting (noob, 1st thread)



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I've been lurking for a couple weeks and am ready to jump in. I'm building a 29 gallon paludarium (might post a thread with pics throughout process).

I have a noob question about plants for the tank. In general it seems most people recommend cleaning plants before placing into the viv.

- The primary question is, do I have to completely remove all of the soil from the roots?

- Does removing all of the soil damage the plant or stunt it's growth at all?

- If I am left with a bare-root plant, is there anything special I should do when planting it in the viv to help it along?

- How do I clean the plant? Do I just rinse it all out in water until I'm left with the plant itself, then do a bit of bleach and water soak?

Thanks for any help or suggestions!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. I've been lurking for a couple weeks and am ready to jump in. I'm building a 29 gallon paludarium (might post a thread with pics throughout process).
> 
> I have a noob question about plants for the tank. In general it seems most people recommend cleaning plants before placing into the viv.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you want to do a paludarium for your first tank? Darts don't use water, with from what i've seen, exception of terribilis.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Neontra,

Thanks for your reply and help. Sorry I forgot to mention the paludarium is not for DF's it's for my japanese firebelly newt. I am moving so I figured I'd make a nicer tank than what he's in now (although the current paludarium is still pretty good IMO). Thanks again and even though I don't keep DF's I still think this is one of the best forums for vivs and stuff so hopefully I can hang around...in fact Grimm referred me here after I messaged him about his Peninsula build video that I found on youtube.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You can't always get all of the dirt, but wash as much as possible out under running water.
Do a 10 minute soak in a 5% bleach solution. (19 cups of water to 1 cup of bleach)


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> You can't always get all of the dirt, but wash as much as possible out under running water.
> Do a 10 minute soak in a 5% bleach solution. (19 cups of water to 1 cup of bleach)


Thank you! Yours and neontra's help is really appreciated


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> You can't always get all of the dirt, but wash as much as possible out under running water.
> Do a 10 minute soak in a 5% bleach solution. (19 cups of water to 1 cup of bleach)


Doug, would i soak the WHOLE plant -not just the roots?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, the whole plant. Make sure it is fully hydrated first and not "thirsty". You don't want it drinking the bleach. Some mosses and live sphagnum may actually bleach yellow from this but they have come back just fine for me. No problems with every other plant I've bleached.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, Doug!! Will do. Afraid to stick plants in a big bucket of bleach but will trust the Bug Master.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks to all who have helped! Now my plants will be fresh as a daisy and I can reduce the toxins and bugaboos that get into my viv.


----------



## tulip55555 (Aug 31, 2011)

Neontra said:


> - The primary question is, do I have to completely remove all of the soil from the roots?
> Yes, most people grow plants out of the tank with perlite and fertilizers.


What kind of fertilizers are ok to use with frogs??
Thanks,
Patricia


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

tulip55555 said:


> What kind of fertilizers are ok to use with frogs??
> Thanks,
> Patricia


Patricia, you may want to post a new thread about this question. Probably would get more replies on a new thread titled something like "safe fertilizers to use in viv?" or something. I don't know the answer so I'll let the experts help, but I would say you should use only organic fertilizers


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

No fertilizers. Chems are bad for the frogs and organics carry unknown pathogens. Frog poop will provide enough fertilizer.


----------



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

I picked this plant up to put into a qt I put together for a new frog I'm going to be getting.











sorry it's a cell phone pic


I got it from Lowes, it's an anthurium scherzerianum. My question is, should I just rinse the dirt off well and put it in, or is it strong enough to withstand a bleach dip? Is it ok since I bought it from Lowes or should I stick with another supplier? I don't plan on buying anything else from there, I just saw it and thought it will do ok for some cover in the qt and after the display tank is up and going I can transfer it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wash off the dirt and do the bleach dip. This will help to reduce possible pathogens, snails, and slugs. I have used plants from Lowe's. I try to purchase plants ahead of time. I like to give them 6 weeks to age after their cleaning to help to eliminate systemics (poison sprays) from the plants.


----------



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

So do you think I should wait on putting it in the qt?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would. I clean them, bleach them, and age them on a windowsill with a 65K Power compact to give them some extra light. Then, when I'm ready, I give them one last quick rinse to get most of the new dirt off and start viv building.


----------

